# Dankung users!



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you accurate with your dankung? And if so how do you aim?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello Tristin, Just happened to upload a video shooting my Dankung. Maybe you can just observe this and get something from it.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks mate, maybe make one for just aiming?

Also it could be because I'm using a dankung like yours in the video with latex flat bands that may be why?

Got any ideas where I can get some cheap bands like yours in the video but for hunting?


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Recently, I've found myself on a Dankung Trip. I really like that they are made of Stainless Steel, (yeah, I know I'm not making friends here) and that the band sets seem to last longer than other set-ups. Now, they are not the fastest, but I'll trade longevity for speed any day...What have I heard?...If you can't hit it, who cares how fast it's going!! As far as accuracy? That is a fleeting subject at best. I can, at times hit a golfball at 24 yards, and then miss a soda can at 10. My findings are that Dankung makes a fine catapult (at least with the Black Pocket Thunder) and you will, with PRACTICE, find the same!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the current world record was set with a Dankung.

Personally I think there are a few people here who could smash that record with just about any frame.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I aim gangster style with my dankungs: top and bottom attachment points aligned vertically, creating a center line on the target, using the top attachment point to guage height. Most days I get 9/10 hits on a soup can from 40 feet.


----------



## homemade hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

If they can why don't they? By the way i'm not saying your wrong hrawk just wondering why.
does anyone know what the world record is?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

homemade hunter said:


> If they can why don't they? By the way i'm not saying your wrong hrawk just wondering why.
> does anyone know what the world record is?


Many "world records" are set regionally. Most will not travel to China or even to Spain to compete, just as their good shooters do not travel to the US. There is no world governing body as there is for other shooting sports.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Charles, Again, I am sitting here digesting your response... You are absolutely correct!! No World Governing Body when it comes to Slingshots...Wouldn't it be great if there was one?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I just want to say I like my dankung style slings very much. I have a Fox and a home made bent rod. My favorite tubes for them are from McMaster Car. I am not as accurate with them as some others. But love them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

lobodog2 said:


> Charles, Again, I am sitting here digesting your response... You are absolutely correct!! No World Governing Body when it comes to Slingshots...Wouldn't it be great if there was one?


Well, there are pluses and minuses. On the minus side, it might well lead to more legal regulation. And most certainly there would be a reduction in the spontanaety and great variety of slingshots ... just as happened with bicycles. If only slingshots of type X were legal for competition, then that is probably what most folks would concentrate on.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a little dankung... if it fits you and your style of shooting it's hard to beat.
Yes the current world record of 10 hits in one minute on soda cans set at 10 meters, was set with a dankung. It's also true there are many on this forum who can easily beat that record. For example, Dgui could probably double it if he set his mind to it. The thing about trying to beat that record is you have to fulfill a BUNCH of requirements for location, guiness authorized witnesses time keepers and other things... that it makes it extremely difficult to just go out and do.

Now, about aiming that little sucker... I've done videos on aiming a slingshot and other people have as well, but I don't have their video urls handy, only my own.
The video below will help to get you started. Pretty soon I'll make an updated version that will help people take it to the next level as well.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the vid Bill, very informative.

I really wish I had your confidence when it comes to shooting.

I think I mess up most shots because I try to hard. Need to relax and let it flow...


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Nothing wrong with a little dankung... if it fits you and your style of shooting it's hard to beat.
> Yes the current world record of 10 hits in one minute on soda cans set at 10 meters, was set with a dankung. It's also true there are many on this forum who can easily beat that record. For example, Dgui could probably double it if he set his mind to it. The thing about trying to beat that record is you have to fulfill a BUNCH of requirements for location, guiness authorized witnesses time keepers and other things... that it makes it extremely difficult to just go out and do.
> 
> Now, about aiming that little sucker... I've done videos on aiming a slingshot and other people have as well, but I don't have their video urls handy, only my own.
> The video below will help to get you started. Pretty soon I'll make an updated version that will help people take it to the next level as well.


Ooh, I'm waiting eagerly for a "take it to the next level" video!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Might have to get a couple to build up my "Heavy Metal" collection..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Dankung slingshots accuracy


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nothing wrong with Dankung slingshots accuracy


That's correct but IIRC they don't ship with user accuracy that has to be gained through practice,once you find a style your comfortable with stick with it and like Bill always says do it over and over and over again and then some...accuracy will follow.

looking forward to the advanced shooting video Bill


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Learning to align the bands properly was the biggest challenge for me. Once you have that down, they are as accurate as any other frame out there.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! And thanks for the vid very helpful!

Regards tristin


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I like all my slingshots whether they be my Dankungs of my wood frames (I don't make wood frame slingshots myself, I buy them from the creative members here!) If I were going out backpacking I would grab a Dankung. Just because I know those things are indestructable and it's trivial to change bandsets. While it's not difficult, it is a bit more trouble to change the bandset on a wood frame. So I tend to install different bandsets on different wood frames and then leave them there until they wear out. If I want a different power/speed, I grab a different wood frame with the required bandset already installed. With the Dankungs I tend to use one frame (typically the Palm Thuder - the little one) and change bandsets on that one frame as needed. I don't consider any of my frames to have minuses. They just have different pluses.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

a dankung is like any other slingshot , whatever you perfer you will shoot best with


----------

